# Is boiled pork loin okay?



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

Bo is 3 1/2 months, on Innova LB puppy. We occasionally supplement his kibble with boiled chicken, carrots, and potatoes. 

I thawed some pork loin chops to use tonight for dinner, but turns out we are eating out w/ family, also have plans tomorrow night, so they will be going to waste. If I boil them, can i cut some up and feed them to Bo? Perhaps I can cut into tiny pieces and use as training rewards?

TIA!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I do not feed any meat cooked to my dogs. Once cooked, it destroys the blood digestive enzymes in the meat- making it harder to digest.


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

borzoimom said:


> I do not feed any meat cooked to my dogs. Once cooked, it destroys the blood digestive enzymes in the meat- making it harder to digest.


Really? My vet suggested the boiled chicken


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Also pork is the number one meat you *shouldn't* feed. It's very hard for the stomach to digest.


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Also pork is the number one meat you *shouldn't* feed. It's very hard for the stomach to digest.


Ok, pork is out 

I did a search on this forum and another, but couldn't find anything. Thanks!


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

Many dogs are fine with pork (mine included). It isn't as easy to digest as something like chicken, but this doesn't make it bad. Many raw feeders especially incorporate pork into their dog's food. 


If you want to give some, I would just start very slowly and see how your dog does. Pork loin is generally a leaner cut of meat which would make it easier to digest.


----------

